# I'm New



## blaz3damage (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm new here and per forum protocol here is my intro.

I'm a guy with many hobbies. Too many hobbies. But I want to add predator hunting to my hobbies. I'm a musician and up until recently I was in a cover band playing drums. That band never made it out of the basement. I wanted to get into 4 wheeler racing but my back can't handle it. I like my pistol but I'm not all that great of a shot, enough to take out someone in my house but my rottie will have to hold him down 

I recently picked up a Mossberg 535 Turkey/Waterfowl combo and I haven't shot it yet. Going out to shoot it this weekend. Hoping to hit the "Bag limit" on coyotes this year. I have shot rifles before and pistols but not really a shotgun so I'm excited. And if hunting doesn't work out, I've got something for when the zombie apocalypse happens and home defense


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to Predator Talk Blaz... What state are you from?..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum blaz3damage.

Make sure you pattern your shotty and use a large enough shot to put them down. I like #4 buck


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum blaz3damage !


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Welcome up the forum

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Greetings and salutations.

:hunter:


----------



## blaz3damage (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm in Colorado.. where the seasons are made up and bag limits don't matter.

I am looking at #4 buck for coyote.


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Blaz3! Lets go hunt! :hunter4:


----------



## blaz3damage (Aug 21, 2013)

I'll be in divide Saturday


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site !


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Sweet!!! Me too! Those mountain yotes better watch out!!! :hunter:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

what's going on in Divide?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome!



220swift said:


> what's going on in Divide?


Zombies, Mike. You should go


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:gunshooting:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

welcome to PT

you will learn so much from the experinced folks here

but it still up to you to put it to good use and become successfull

im still trying for my first


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

I wish there was zombies in Divide!!! But alas, just hopefully calling some mountain dogs in thick woods :clapclap: !! It will be a first for both Blaz3 and I. Should be fun :biggrin:


----------



## blaz3damage (Aug 21, 2013)

I already love how zombies were brought up. One of the reasons for the 535... shoots the 3.5 inch shell. Any 12 gauge ammo i find i'll be able to shoot zombies with


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good luck guys!!!


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Any tips on high elevation mountain yotes? Going to be a creek area with Aspen, Fir and Spruce. We both will be using a 12g. Only a couple mouth calls. Thanks for any info!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Follow all the basic rules.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Try to get an elevated stand setup oops your using a shotgun, sit back to back and start off calling softly if starting with a distress. If using a howler wait a few minutes after a couple of long howls without barks. If howls dont work after a few series go to distress. And as Don stated always use the basics, wind and movement on your part. Good luck and watch the creek, lol


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'll keep all the basics in mind when we setup. It will be easy enough to get an elevated position in there as its pretty steep. We will keep on eye on that creek, as I am sure if will be followed by our prey  i don't have a howler yet. Just a distress call.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Welcome hope you nail one


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Alpine Hunter, have you got much fly fishing in this year?


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Good luck maintaining all those hobbies. After I started predator hunting I only have two hobbies: hunting and fishing!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:welcome: Good luck on your hunt this weekend.


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Well we didn't get anything this time. Made two sets, about 30min each. We had one called in which apparently we scared off somehow. Found fur on a barbwire fence after we heard something hit the fence pretty hard. Going to go back again with a bait sickle and see what we can't call.

220swift, not as much as I would like. I have a three month old, just fully moved from Pueblo to Divide. And then school and work. Last fishing I got was at Ophir creek. Small creek with lots of Brookies!! Hope to get more in though before the weather changes.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

a baby, moving and school, you have been busy..............


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol, yes. Very busy, loved just getting out in the woods again. Much needed relaxation!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I understand that, I've not been near a river all summer. I'll make up for that over the next three weeks. Scouting for elk hunting next Friday and at least an hour on the Arkansas below Salida, then Saturday and Sunday at the trappers convention, then 5 days of elk archery hunting and fly-fishing on the 10th of September. I am stoked!


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds like an awesome time!! I don't mind busy as long as it has fun mixed in. Didn't draw for elk this year hoping to get an over the counter for archery for my area. Guess I would need a bow first though, lol. I only fished the Arkansas once this year. Only one caught but the bow was pushing 20 in.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a nice rainbow..........


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Here is the bow :wink:


----------



## blaz3damage (Aug 21, 2013)

Yea Saturday was pretty good. We got a lot accomplished without actually seeing anything (cept a little cottontail). I was actually more impressed with my observation skills. Didn't know I could pay that much attention! Pretty sure we called in a yote, but didn't see him. Honestly, don't know if he saw us and we were downwind so I don't think he smelled us, but something spooked him and he took off. Very telling when you find fur stuck in some barbed wire. Lots of droppings, might be looking at doing baitsicles. we were both looking at finding a game camera to find out what is around there. Not totally unconvinced we won't see a bear at some point in this area.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Alpine Hunter said:


> Here is the bow :wink:


great fish!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

blaz3damage said:


> Yea Saturday was pretty good. We got a lot accomplished without actually seeing anything (cept a little cottontail). I was actually more impressed with my observation skills. Didn't know I could pay that much attention! Pretty sure we called in a yote, but didn't see him. Honestly, don't know if he saw us and we were downwind so I don't think he smelled us, but something spooked him and he took off. Very telling when you find fur stuck in some barbed wire. Lots of droppings, might be looking at doing baitsicles. we were both looking at finding a game camera to find out what is around there. Not totally unconvinced we won't see a bear at some point in this area.


sounds like a good place to revisit.........


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks! Deff plan on going back for sure. We want to set a game cam up to see what kind of traffic regularly passes through. Hopefully give us a better idea on where and how to setup.


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------

